# Internat. schönste Politikerinnen 12x



## Etzel (6 Dez. 2009)

Yuri Fujikawajaoana = Abgeordnete aus Japan, Yuliya Tymoshenko = Ministerpräsidentin der Ukraine, Sarah Pailin = Ex-Gouverneurin aus den USA(Doof aber hübsch), Sara Chavez = Abgeordnete aus Mexiko, Mercedes Araoz = Handelsministerin in Peru, Mara Carfagna = Ministerin für Gleichberechtigung in Italien, Luciana Leon = Abgeordnete aus Peru, Elena Basescu = Präsidentschaftskandidatin aus Rumänien, Anna Maria Galojan = Abgeordnete aus Estland, Alina Kabayeva = Dumaabgeordnete aus Russland und Hillary kennt Ihr ja.


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2009)

Netter Mix :thx: dir


----------



## Billy Shears (7 Dez. 2009)

schade, dass ich nicht in Japan wählen darf.


----------



## astrosfan (7 Dez. 2009)

Toller Mix :thx:
Die Hilary passt aber gar nicht rein


----------



## almamia (22 Dez. 2009)

Hab noch 2 sexy Fotos von Alina Kabayeva gefunden.... Der Flieder stört nur etwas


----------



## neman64 (22 Dez. 2009)

:thx: für die tollen Bilder der Politikerinnen.


----------

